# Your favorite catch of 2014 was...



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought this would be a fun thread. Maybe share a short story and a picture of your favorite catch of the year. Why is it your favorite? What makes it special? 

Many of you may remember my post back in October when I got my at the time pb smallie in a creek by my parents house that I have fished since high school. It was my favorite of the year because of the location and how it took three water breaking strikes at my buzzbait before I finally hooked it. 

This catch beat out both of my salmon and a few surprise channel catfish. I also had a great morning at Seneca in August slaying some shad chasing white bass with my brother and our women. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I have to give it to this little guy even above the Fish Ohio largemouths and channels I caught this year. When the fall hits started nice and heavy I saw a spot from shore that should have been THE perfect kind of spot to produce something nice. I tossed a crank bait out as far past that spot as I could. With my oakley's on I saw this little guy pop out of nowhere and was chasing and chomping, like a dog after a cat, after the crank all the way back to me. I tried to reel faster and tried to keep him from catching it but he kept chasing and chomping until he got it. I think the lure was at least half his size. That little guy had some heart!!!


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

Big bruiser bluegill tenkara rod #16 wooly bugger black


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great idea for a thread, maybe the mods can move it to the lounge so more will see it?

heres mine.. after a few days of catching smaller pike in VERY shallow water on a pike bait (salmo pike bait, yes it looks exaxtly like a little pike) this big girl hit like a freight train and was gone..... i was up to my belly in very cold water hand lining her in because she got tangled up in the trees out in the bay.

38" beast i released to fight another day..


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

My catch of the year is my PB largemouth bass. Story started I got the chance to go to Stonewall Jackson lake in WV for my birthday present (best ever at that) and I was gonna catch bass out of a canoe. As soon as we got there my mom started yelling at me because the first thing I got out of our car was my fishing rods and backpack with fishing equipment in it and was all ready to go catch some bass. So after I helped her and my grandma settle in to our resort we were at I went to a dock the resort owns and started throwing a ribbit frog. First cast to a brush pile i hooked into a 5 1/2-6 3/4 lber (I didint have a scale I'll post a few pics of the fish) after playing the big girl for about 6 minutes I liped her and got some pics and put her back. Let them go watch them grow! 
























Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is my favorite catch.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Those are hogs!! What lake did you catch them on? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

My PB smallie from Erie...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

My favorite catch of 2014.I caught this in the Cincinnati area, Im still beside myself over this one.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Mine were these two big girls that were the biggest eyes I have pulled in (legally) on the Maumee. I think what made these special were that it was when I took my buddy from Florida out for the first time on the river. We both limited after find a decent looking spot with nobody close to us. I only kept them for a fish fry that we had for quite a few people.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Biggest saugeye of the season, 26" and a skinny 5.25#. 1 of 11 Fish O's for 2014 out of Indian Lake.Numbers were down but the quality was great!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

My pb musky after three years of fishing for them I got a 50.5". Its probably a once in a lifetime fish for me.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My favorite catch of 2014 wasn't made by me, it was made by my tournament partner. He caught a muskie during a tournament at Clear Fork. Catching the muskie was no big deal, but the fuss he made was hilarious. To quote him ...... " there is no way that stinky fish is coming in this boat" And we were in my boat. LOL We even had a thread on this web site about it. lol 

We didn't take a picture of the muskie, but I did take a picture of this bass I caught this year. Yeah I know ..... my belly is bigger than the belly on the bass. lol


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

Dandrews said:


> My favorite catch of 2014.I caught this in the Cincinnati area, Im still beside myself over this one.



Holy smokes!!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

No doubt, finally breaking 20 inch on a river smallmouth made sweeter by catching it on a topwater Heddon Tiny Torpedo.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

hilton head redfish. About 40"


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

My 2 favorite. The spoon bill that I have chased for 3 years, and my pb flathead 39.9#.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

chris1162 said:


> hilton head redfish. About 40"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Nice red drum! Where'd ya get it?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't think of one fish off the top of my head that is my favorite for the year. This was a great year for fishing and caught lots of different species. I met a lot of people on the forum this year and made some good friends and good fishing memories. Learned a lot this year and got a lot of new fishing toys that I've never used before. I'd say I've spent the most time out on the water this year as compared to others and had a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

NCbassattack said:


> Nice red drum! Where'd ya get it?



In palmetto dunes lagoon. It was on 10lb test line too. I caught quite a few more and lost quite a few that were bigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I had a good year, my best were an eight pound largemouth, a four pound small mouth, and a five pound bowfin.
But my favorites I didn't catch, like the four pound largemouth my grandson got, or the ten pound plus bass my nephew caught.
The big bowfin my oldest boy got. These are my faves.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

chris1162 said:


> In palmetto dunes lagoon. It was on 10lb test line too. I caught quite a few more and lost quite a few that were bigger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Good fish. I haven't been to Hilton Head in years. I usually drum fish from Little River on the state line north to the Outer Banks.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I thought I had a pretty bad year for fishing since I did not get out much at all. Then I started looking through my pictures and realized I was fortunate to have some pretty special catches when I could get out.

heres my top 3

17lb steelhead from lake ontario
 

My first Redfish Ever (yes i lipped it and yes it shredded my hand)
 

My biggest creek smallie in several years 19.5"


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Mime would probably have to be first (at least first I can remember) fish I pulled this year and what a fish it was... Especially for eight lb test and iced eyelets.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

My personal beast. Since joining civilian life my ex marine brother has been my best fishing partner. We were having a great trip, catching fish on all most every cast. Wen I hooked this girl I was sure I had a big flathead on, it was giving big strong pulls taking line at will. I couldn't get it to come up for awhile then finally I caught just a glimpse and said, its a little pike. Next time up we got a good look and I yelled IT'S A SAUGEYE! At that point we pretty much flipped out! We are both fairly new Comers to this eye business, my best before that was 24' its amazing the difference a few inches can make. This one was 27 and a half, my favorite of course because of size' but the fact that my brother was there to net the fish and be part of the whole experience is what really made it extra awesome!

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Having trouble with the pic

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

greatmiami said:


> Having trouble with the pic
> 
> Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Monster!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Definitely this 22.5" wiper.. had another one this being hooked up the same day and lost it on a tree.. Glad to find these guys again.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm still thinking about that monster creek bronze your cousin caught...



Big Joshy said:


> Well I thought I had a pretty bad year for fishing since I did not get out much at all. Then I started looking through my pictures and realized I was fortunate to have some pretty special catches when I could get out.
> 
> heres my top 3
> 
> ...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice fish there. Where'd ya get that red drum?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

My drum was from Destin Florida. A guy next to me had one in the 40 lb range that night too.



Deazl666 said:


> I'm still thinking about that monster creek bronze your cousin caught...


yeah that was the most excited I have been over a fish in a long time. If he did not have such huge hands and forearms it would look evenmore impressive LOL


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

greatmiami that Saugeye is an great fish! Awesome catch im assuming from a river?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Very nice smallie! Love that bronze fish.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

93stratosfishnski said:


> Definitely this 22.5" wiper.. had another one this being hooked up the same day and lost it on a tree.. Glad to find these guys again.


Nice fish! I see you are keeping it milky in the pic


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

This is my favorite catch of 2014. Looking forward to what 2015 catch will be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Even though this year was the year of the smallmouth for me this largemouth was definitely my most memorable catch! I was pitching a texas rigged sweet beaver into some pockets between heavy grass and slop and right as it hit the bottom on a particular pitch I felt a thump like no other...before I even had time to mentally process the bite the bass started to run HARD and I set the hook. This one probably peeled drag for 15-20 yds before I could turn her. Unfortunately did not have a scale but she measured 19". She was every bit of 5 lbs. I would even guess 6 or so. Definitely the most exciting catch this year...I couldn't stop shaking for about 20 minutes after!











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Hands down the coolest thing I have ever caught! Myrtle Beach this summer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine will have to be the 31 1/2" pb walleye i caught trolling lake erie back in may. No other real monsters this year. Had a muski or two pop off whikevreaching in pockets for phone. And of coarse hooked up twice this fall with HUGE saugeye one breaking a hook back in october,and the other not to long ago popped loose fussing with a net


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well had a great year did not get my monster Saugeye landed this year but had 3 to shore  but have to say this 23" largemouth Bass out of Alum Creek after dark on a shallow point throwing a 3.25 Big Joshy Swim was a real treat. The weight and power of this fish when I set the hook made us think first it was a Muskie till we got her to boat and got light on her. Looking forward to another year of fishing.


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

Sweet bass! Dang


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Big Joshy said:


> greatmiami that Saugeye is an great fish! Awesome catch im assuming from a river?


Thanks, Yes a feeder off the Tuscarawas river. Very impressive collection you have posted there as well!! 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

My two best memories from 2014 was my sons firsts FO Largemouth and my big Pike from last Jan during the polar vortex


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Great fish you guys


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Never really found that Favorite catch this year, however I found my new Favorite species, and catching every last one was down right Epic.

That Species? WIPERS, Specifically the ones that roam our rivers. They are some of the most psychotic fighters I have ever experienced, and I've caught a good deal of super strong saltwater fish. Also when the hit they just about rip the rod out of your hands.

At any rate I can't really put a favorite on which one fought the hardest/gave me the most memories as they all just about left me shaking at the end of the fight. Have been getting numerous reports of 10lb+ fish too (like 27"+ ). Try as I might I couldn't hook up with one of those beasts this year, had I that big girl would have definitely been my favorite!

And these were all caught somewhere on the Scioto. I'll leave it at that.


*24"* (Biggest of the year)

 

*23"*

 

*23.5"*

 

*22.5"*


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

It was a tough year for smallmouth fishing in the creek for me, but a few lake erie trips and jumbo walleye made up for it.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I had a great year of fishing in 2014! I love fishing for all species of fish and had some great days on the water this past year! I caught a PB 26" saugeye too!



































Hoping that 2015 will be just as good or better!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Acklac7 my son in law cough a 27in wiper out of the river


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Most exciting catch of the year for me was a 28" steelhead while trolling for walleye on the sandbar out of Lorain. I was in the process of reeling what turned out to be a sheepy when I saw my other planer board shoot back like a rocket. I told my buddy Adam something big was on my other rod and we needed to get this one in quick. Just then I saw a large fish cartwheel out of the water about 100' behind us. I told him I thought we had tied into a steelie and grabbed the rod while he tossed the sheep back in the lake. Two more spectacular jumps later including one right behind the motor Adam tried to net him. It was like trying to net a small torpedo gone berserk. On the 3rd attempt he finally got him and I had my first ever FO steelhead! The fish was kind of skinny and we could see a wound on his side where a lamprey had been attached but it certainly didn't take any of the fight out of that fish!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

My favorite catches from this year... Striped bass out in NH and a 22" LMB locally in a pond.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

You mean former Marine  great story, amazing fish!



greatmiami said:


> My personal beast. Since joining civilian life my ex marine brother has been my best fishing partner. We were having a great trip, catching fish on all most every cast. Wen I hooked this girl I was sure I had a big flathead on, it was giving big strong pulls taking line at will. I couldn't get it to come up for awhile then finally I caught just a glimpse and said, its a little pike. Next time up we got a good look and I yelled IT'S A SAUGEYE! At that point we pretty much flipped out! We are both fairly new Comers to this eye business, my best before that was 24' its amazing the difference a few inches can make. This one was 27 and a half, my favorite of course because of size' but the fact that my brother was there to net the fish and be part of the whole experience is what really made it extra awesome!
> 
> Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

This wasn't the biggest steelhead this Fall/winter but it was my first from my kayak.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Texican said:


> Acklac7 my son in law cough a 27in wiper out of the river


Straight hog:B

Did he catch it within City Limits?


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes just south of downtown


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

I managed a 23&1/2 in. saugeye. A personal best for me in that category. In the second category I was creeking in a local flow with my partner(Pete). Between the 2 of us we caught a 20,2 19's an 18&3/4, 2 18's, a 17&1/2 and about a dozen or so smaller smallies. I caught more, but he caught the big 1. In all the years of creeking it was the best for big smallies. Have had days where we have caught 40 to 50 smallies but those are somewhat rare. I am hoping 2015 will be as good if not better.

Snuff


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

My favorite catch was targeting inland lake Perch with my son and catching some very nice sized one's and not just a few, on several occasions, and then switching to some Bull Gills! My son was enjoying these trips so much he would call me as he pulled into the driveway, and say I am ready are you? I wish I could post some pics.Haven't figured that out on my phone yet.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

First Wipers after a 9 month shoulder and neck recovery,,, Top water Wipers can't be beat !!! Greenup Dam,, Ohio River


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

First year owning a boat and was able to get out a good bit (around work and kid duties). I have two favorites:
1) Not from Ohio but rather from Dale Hollow on a family vacation. Thought we'd try out the downriggers for some trout down deep. Was pulling spoons between 65 and 100 ft depths during a hot (low 90's) midday. An old timer we had been talking to gave me a few pointers so talked the wife and kids into giving it a go. Got everything setup and was trolling for ~ 30 minutes and my daughter was starting to get bored. Not to long after one of the rods went off that was set at 80' deep and I thought we had a pretty decent trout on. My daughter reeled and reeled and when that bigmouth came to the surface it was a big surprise. Measured 21" and a little under 5#.










2) This one was from a central Ohio impoundment. My son and I had been out on the boat from sun-up to noonish trying just about everything in the tackle box with only one small crappie in the boat. We decided to hang it up for the day. As I was tying off the boat to get it loaded up my son grabs one of my baitcasters he had been practicing at home with and slings a jig and craw out into the rocks from shore right by the dock. First cast he starts yelling "got one". I look over and sure enough rod was bent over pretty good. By the time I got over there he had muscled this guy to shore. No monster but a healthy 17". The better part was my son's smile. For the rest of the day he kept reminding me how he had outfished dad. He's turning into a pretty good first mate and he already has the fish stories down pretty good as I'm sure if you ask him now that fish would easily have been 20" 










Tight lines for 2015 and be safe out there.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty good year for numbers for me. We put exactly 300 fish in my boat and I put a few in kwizzle's boat as well. Wasn't able to get away for any good travel fishing trips this year. Mainly fished a couple reservoirs and hit a flow a couple times. 3 FO species but probably my favorite fish was this after dark smallie. She got my blood pumping pretty good.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## E_McC24 (Jan 30, 2014)

My favorite of the year is this toad of a flathead


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Got this pig trolling a gold hot and tot while on the hunt for saugeye!!!


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

This is probably our most memorable fish of 2014. started as a regular night heading to the beach shark fishing we stopped at our usual bait spot on the way to the beach and as soon as we got the cast net unloaded i saw a group of small cownose rays coming through. i cast netted them and stuffed them in our bait cooler. once we got to the beach we set our rods up and got our leaders snapped on took the biggest cownose put 2 27/0 circle hooks in it put the avet 80w in free spool and kayaked it out. got the other 4 rods put out and as i was coming in from the last bait drop i saw my girlfriend and my buddy running towards the avet as i got closer i could hear the clicker screaming. i hurried up and beached the hobie and ran over to the rod the line was pealing off faster than i have ever seen before i let it run for awhile picked it up slid the drag lever to strike waited for the line to pull tight and set the hook about 5 times as hard as i could. WE ARE ON after about 4 minutes of a solid run and about 2000 yards of line later i made them get my harness i got hooked in had them hold onto me and bumped the drag up i couldn't get this fish to stop or turn right before i was about to get spooled i made my buddy grab ahold of me and i bumped the drag up even more then the hook popped (so i thought) after reeling in the line we realized the hook didn't pop the 27/0 circle hook had been straightened. i was super bummed it had to of been a big hammer or tiger shark. decided not to put the avet back out because my arms were beat so we just sat and waited for the other 4 rods. it didn't take long and my girlfriends fin nor was screaming i told her to go get her harness on and i would go set the hook as i was setting the hook the line kept going slack kept feeling like the fish was off.(it was dark i couldn't see turned out to be the tarpon jumping) as she was fighting it we had our 3 other rods go off we set the hook on all 3 of them loosened the drag and put them in the kayak while we landed what we thought was her first bull shark. as it got close i shined the light into the water and couldn't believe my eyes a giant tarpon! once we landed it i couldn't believe how big this fish was i have caught a lot of tarpon but none like this. This fish was 83.5 inches long and had a 51.5 inch girth at the dorsal fin. estimated live weight around 290 pounds using one of the formulas they use. after we took pictures and released it we still had 2 other sharks on one had gotten off we landed both of those one was a 8 foot sandbar shark and the other was a 9 foot bull. after all the excitement and we got calmed down i looked at my buddy and said that tarpon ate whole stingray. i couldn't believe it i have never heard of a tarpon being caught on a live stingray. talked to a lot of people and noone believed us when we told them what we caught it on. overall it was the most memorable fish and night from our 2014 fishing season! sorry for the long post!


----------



## soulsurvivor79 (Jul 10, 2013)

4.98 lbs Winter Haven Florida, 2 weeks ago


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

Not the biggest of my life but was with my brother on the last trip of the year. Great way to cap it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

that tarpon is awesome... still looking for my first one.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I had a good year, though I didn't fish nearly as much as usual due to various reasons such as moving. Here's a couple of memorable fish...








First River smallie on the fly rod!








Monster King...pushed 35 lbs








My first steelhead.








First PA rainbow




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, this year was a banner year for me, both for new species and big fish. Pardon the image dump, but I really can't choose just one memorable fish. 8 different FO species, 20 new species overall, and a long awaited true 20+ inch river smallie. For all the good fishing though, I'd have to say my favorite part of this season was getting my wife into fishing with me more and seeing her catch some awesome fish (including a peacock that I'm not ashamed to admit was bigger than any I landed.)


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Many long hours of fishing in the cold, rain,snow and wind finally got a fat girl Saugeye, 27 inches. Best part was watching her swim away. Hopefully one day she will hit 10 pounds.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

This is probably my favorite catch of 2014.......an inland walleye roughly around 30in. Didn't measure the fish, but after laying it against the rod and then later measuring the rod it came out at exactly 30. At first I thought it was a muskie(had a follow earlier in the day) and I just about crapped my pants when I saw that it was a walleye! My first and so far only walleye from that location but I'll take it. Gonna be hard to top outside of Erie



My fly deep down in there...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I had a lot of success with hybrids in the spring and fall. In the spring, a friend of mine and I got into a feeding frenzy with 18-26 inchers that lasted over an hour. It was in an area about the size of a football field. Monster shad were getting blasted out of the water, sometimes a couple feet above the surface. We spent the majority of the time fighting fish and we ended up with 30-40 of them before they turned off like a light switch. This pic is from the fall. I was fishing with my buddy Rob (House) and we had a couple doubleheaders. The fish on the right side of the pic is his. The one in the left is mine. I don't think we got a measurement, but it was one of the bigger hybrids I've caught. It was a fun day.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

[/IMG]Big walnut creek beast


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think this eye takes the cake for me this year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishinnick said:


> This is probably my favorite catch of 2014.......an inland walleye roughly around 30in. Didn't measure the fish, but after laying it against the rod and then later measuring the rod it came out at exactly 30. At first I thought it was a muskie(had a follow earlier in the day) and I just about crapped my pants when I saw that it was a walleye! My first and so far only walleye from that location but I'll take it. Gonna be hard to top outside of Erie
> 
> 
> 
> My fly deep down in there...


That things a toad,congrats.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lots of amazing fish on here. Love it. We have quite a group of accomplished anglers on this site!

This has to be my favorite, although it is a non-traditional gamefish. Got this beast out of a creek you can nearly hop across in spots. 27.5 incher.









My other favorite is this beautiful brown trout that was caught with fly gear.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a nice drum! They sure do fight herd wen they get a hook in them. I got one That was big on Lake Erie on a fly rod 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Lots of amazing fish on here. Love it. We have quite a group of accomplished anglers on this site!
> 
> This has to be my favorite, although it is a non-traditional gamefish. Got this beast out of a creek you can nearly hop across in spots. 27.5 incher.
> 
> ...


That is a tank of a Drum for that small of water!!! Awesome Brown, beautiful colors on him, nice job Kyle!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Some of my favorites from this year....



Nice Bowfin 24" caught while catfishing.



Beautiful Brown Trout



Big Channel Cat at 32"



Mini-tank of a Rock Bass at 11"

Some other nice fish caught in 2014 from public waters:
20" Largemouth
38" Flathead Catfish
27" Common Carp
17" Smallmouth
26" Walleye
10" Bluegill

Good luck and good fishing in 2015 everyone!!!


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

My two favorites of the year...I was and still am very proud of my wife for catching her first Laker. Mine was my first in quite a few years and put up an epic fight.


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

my best eye through the ice it was a great year through the ice on Erie the big one is 32 3/4 in just over 13 lbs hoping we get ice again This year


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

My biggest of the year...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice ones fellas! This thread is fun.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Here is a mix of some of my better 2014 fish from the kayak.


----------

